# Best way and technique to plant dwarf baby tears (HC)



## batterup (Sep 21, 2008)

I just bought 3 clumps. Should i plant each clump, break it up or what?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Plant it just a few stems in a spot and move on.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Use a tweezers to plant each group of a few stems and work from one side to the other in the tank (if you're right handed working from left to right is easiest). It's easier if you plant at an angle so you're less likely to uproot what you've just planted.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I planted plants for 10 years with my fingers, then I bought some cheap 10" tweasers off of ebay and man, what a difference. I wouldn't even try to plant HC without them.


----------



## batterup (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks this advice will come in handy


----------

